# What do you get when...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You cross a police monadnock baton with a machete?:dunno:
Let's find out.There's two ways I could do this thing,
classy and shiny or Mad Max Zombie war Z style.:sssh:

Anyway, there WILL be pix!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i'll take 1


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

MDsapper said:


> i'll take 1


Me too please :2thumb: the Mad Max Zombie war Z style k.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

As promised:t3h pix!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

More pix as progress is made!

K, been thinking.
Mad Max version:
Sharpened and deburred,no welds will be polished down, ten bucks past whatever I decide the 
price ought to be gets you a ceramic, baked on paint job in flat black and your choice of a leather 
wrap or tribal style grip like my harvester knife.

Pretty version gets you everything polished using regular,non ribbed bar stock, EXTRA attention to detail, paracord wrapped grip permanently epoxied on, everything extra sexy.look to pay a LOT more though.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

do you have an estimated price for the xombinator?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> You cross a police monadnock baton with a machete?:dunno:
> Let's find out.There's two ways I could do this thing,
> classy and shiny or Mad Max Zombie war Z style.:sssh:
> 
> Anyway, there WILL be pix!


I just got sword envy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

MDsapper said:


> do you have an estimated price for the xombinator?


NOT as much as you'd think.Mad Max version will be well under 100$
My major costs are time, leather, glue, and cerakote.everything else is recycled steel.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

perfect since i'm not making any real money at this point


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Got any high carbon steel goodness lying around getting rusty?
I need more brush hog blades, old files, planer blades, broken wrenches with flat
sides.5 will get you one but you pay [email protected] 

I need 40MM gas mask cans,2 will get you 1,I'll pay [email protected]

I also need dehydrated packed foods, got any mountain house that you'll need to
replace this decade?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i do have a promask canister that i jacked before i left the army, and i can talk to my step dad about the scrap metal


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Are they NATO threaded?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

of course, they were for the pro mask i was issued in iraq and i happened to get a hold of a spare filter thats still sealed


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

Way Cool man


Ron l


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hold the phone guys,I just came back from the shop working up the design a bit and 
I ran out of oxygen for the torch, so I'll get back with you when I can afford a tank.
For now there will be ONE availible.
Good news is, I improved the balance and gave it a WICKED back stroke, AND I can speed
up the manufacture a bit, thus saving a few bucks.



MDsapper said:


> of course, they were for the pro mask i was issued in iraq and i happened to get a hold of a spare filter thats still sealed


Swap one xombinator for 2 filters?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> More pix as progress is made!
> 
> K, been thinking.
> Mad Max version:
> ...


if you paint it maroon, then the blood won't show so much.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

What if you rotated the side handle 90 degrees? That way when you swing it by the side handle, the blade can actually cut instead of hitting face side. ...or is that an improper way of handling it?


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

What state ya in I got a hell of a scrap pile and awesome leather skills for handles and sheaths


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I can get all the broken leaf springs I need from the local trailer dealer/repair shop. They just give them to me for the asking. No Bush Hog blades, though.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

Magus said:


> .
> 
> Swap one xombinator for 2 filters?


well unfortunatly i only have one filter, but i do have a random assortment of slings, belts, and pouches laying around


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dutch9mm said:


> What state ya in I got a hell of a scrap pile and awesome leather skills for handles and sheaths


Ga.



LincTex said:


> What if you rotated the side handle 90 degrees? That way when you swing it by the side handle, the blade can actually cut instead of hitting face side. ...or is that an improper way of handling it?


I dunno.I thought I'd base the tech on the use of the kobutan or police stick.Monday when I get my Oxygen problem fixed I'll test it.



LincTex said:


> I can get all the broken leaf springs I need from the local trailer dealer/repair shop. They just give them to me for the asking. No Bush Hog blades, though.


Please tell me you can get the dead flat ones,I'd make you one hell of a sword for a few of those! VW and Volvo have them on their older trucks and cars.



MDsapper said:


> well unfortunatly i only have one filter, but i do have a random assortment of slings, belts, and pouches laying around


Wouldn't be the first time I cut a Vet a break.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a second variation has evolved, who wants one with a recurve blade?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Okee dokee, here it is drying after it cot a coat of "Tactical" black paint,
next step is a grip.Note this is a DOUBLE EDGED blade,MKII will be more of a bowie,
just something to think of in case your area doesn't allow daggers.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> Okee dokee, here it is drying after it cot a coat of "Tactical" black paint,
> next step is a grip.Note this is a DOUBLE EDGED blade,MKII will be more of a bowie,
> just something to think of in case your area doesn't allow daggers.


One word, "boing!"


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

So if I wanted one of these how much we talkin??


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably 75$ maybe less if you got trade stuff.I'm easy to deal with.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Is the side handle in plane with the main blade or 90 degrees to it?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its above the blade axis.
Good news! found a supply of paracord, bad news its all OD.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> paracord, bad news its all OD.


Bad news how?? I guess i don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Couple of guys wanted black. 
So did I.LOL


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Dye it! And Magus that thing is MEAN lookin. Wish I had some money or some trade to get one. Got a few broken wrenches and tools here at work and at home. May see if I can round up enough to make it worth shipping to you as down payment on one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Dye it!


Hell yeah, black "Sharpie" marker paint job!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

got any old files or mower blades?
I need more mower blades to make these things.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> got any old files or mower blades?
> I need more mower blades to make these things.


I have a friend with a small engine repair shop. Do consumer grade blades work at all, or do you have to have bush hog blades?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Only mower blades I got are the thin ones on my Troy bilt. If you can use those ill send em. Don't think they'd be good for much. I MIGHT be able to get my hands on some steel plates that are used as paddles to sling shot in a bead blaster. About 3 1/2" x 12". They are probably 1/4"-3/8" thick. Don't know if I still got the old ones laying around still.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> I have a friend with a small engine repair shop. Do consumer grade blades work at all, or do you have to have bush hog blades?


if they're 1/8" thick or so I can use them.

o0o0o tell me more about those plates!


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm a machine operator in St. Louis rebuilding roads and we've been throwing away sewer lids ,I use them as targets. Too bad yer so far away I'd get you as many as you could fit in yer truck. We can't take em to scrap because its not legal here to do so. Such a waste


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Would these help? I want one of either of the blades you have posted pics of. Send me a message if yer interested in selling either. Ill send ya the blades if they'd help ya out.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dutch9mm said:


> I'm a machine operator in St. Louis rebuilding roads and we've been throwing away sewer lids ,I use them as targets. Too bad yer so far away I'd get you as many as you could fit in yer truck. We can't take em to scrap because its not legal here to do so. Such a waste


Can't use the blades,but those lids would make one unique walkway!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we are, grips installed "camo" paint job on,only thing left is to give it a final sharpening.

So..who wants the 1st one? [email protected]
Or some good trade....


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work. What is the total weight on that thing?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

pm me ur address and i'll ship out the promask filter and some cash for the shipping


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This one went about ten minutes after post, I PMed you MD Sapper.
Should have yours done by Monday no bad luck, tonight would be a good time to
make any changes.
weighs 4 1/2 5 lbs.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

sounds good, i'll dig out the filter before i go on my 12 mile ruck tomorrow


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PMed ya back.you want a Rambo/Bloodryane or something that works?
Better have a medic bag or some M17 filters for "works.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

The handle should be on the side

Interested in any military MREs the real ones with the green spoons got a few cases of em


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You my buddy! Side you say?
you're next!what you give for one?
You pay your shipping,I'll pay mine.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

What like a case for a blade?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How old are they? if they're older than ten years I want two cases. 
Something recent I'll swap even.

MDSapper is next, keep me reminded that you want the grip as a sidesaddle.


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's the dates I'm pretty sure their over 10 yr but the shipping cost is gonna be huge on two cases


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Crap,I forgot they weigh a ton!
DUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...................
we'll work something out.


----------

